# Is it illegal to shoot bigfoot in Georgia?



## Russell0331 (Nov 14, 2012)

Like the title says, if I run across bigfoot (or a guy in a bigfoot suit) would it be illegal to shoot it?  I know this may come off as a stupid first post, but I'm curious.


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm guessing bigfoot would be a non-game species so it's all good. But I guy in a bigfoot suit probably not so good.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 14, 2012)

Russell, the big question based on your above post is.......................................why has it taken from July 2012 to now to make a post on here??????  You must have been doing a lot of reading in the meantime.


The real answer would be only if Bigfoot was attacking you and you feared for your life at the moment.  That would be my guess.  

However, just walk around with some Jack Links jerky in your pocket and then Bigfoot would never attack you, as he would just ask you to give him some jerky instead.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 14, 2012)

I hunt over a pile of jack-links jerky.  Is that legal in the southern and/or northern zone(s)?


----------



## Russell0331 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hahaha.  Thanks for humoring me guys!  I was just watching Finding Bigfoot the other day and wondered why they didn't just bait a field in a suspected "big foot hot zone" and smoke him when he walked out.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 14, 2012)

No baiting, head shots, non-mature animals to be shot.


----------



## Russell0331 (Nov 14, 2012)

Eagle Eye-  I have been spending most of my time lobbying the DNR. After months of long days and sleepless nights I finally decided that I would post my quandary on a couple of forums.


----------



## littlewolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Pretty sure that would get you a manslaughter charge when they got the monkey suit off him.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 14, 2012)

Russell0331 said:


> Eagle Eye-  I have been spending most of my time lobbying the DNR. After months of long days and sleepless nights I finally decided that I would post my quandary on a couple of forums.



I wont be mad if you shoot one..........Even if its a little one..........if its a guy in a suit, I still wont be mad, but I will probably ROTF LMBO

No law here that I am aware of.............shoot it!

I think there are a few counties in the PNW that have protection laws and even one in New York..........yes, New York...............I think


----------



## Russell0331 (Nov 14, 2012)

That's what I would be afraid of....Good thing I have no intention of big foot hunting...I'm just curious about the legalities of it.


----------



## injun joe (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't dare shoot it. The DNR said there were no cougars in GA so a guy shoots one,then he's off to the slammer.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Nov 15, 2012)

In the Quality BF Management Counties, the males have to have 4 pts or better on one side!


----------



## Ff2012 (Nov 15, 2012)

I usually let em walk


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 15, 2012)

Ff2012 said:


> I usually let em walk



^this


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 15, 2012)

littlewolf said:


> Pretty sure that would get you a manslaughter charge when they got the monkey suit off him.



His fault he's trespassing dressed in a monster suit I mean out of all things to wear in the woods???


----------



## littlewolf (Nov 16, 2012)

ross the deer slayer said:


> His fault he's trespassing dressed in a monster suit I mean out of all things to wear in the woods???



Not saying it would be terribly bright. But shooting someone in a monkey suit would not be too bright either.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 16, 2012)

Whiteeagle said:


> In the Quality BF Management Counties, the males have to have 4 pts or better on one side!



Our group usually just agrees not to shoot them unless they have at least 18" feet.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Nov 16, 2012)

Russell0331 said:


> I know this may come off as a stupid first post,



this is accurate....


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 16, 2012)

BigFoot is not listed as a game or non-game species so I would consider BigFoot as protected! So I don't think I'd shoot.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 16, 2012)

MMMMMmmmm Big foot backstraps!!


----------



## Canyon (Nov 16, 2012)

I shared a strawberry flavored pop tart with one a few yrs back on a hunt in Cohutta.  They don't like the pop tarts without the frosting on top, just fyi.


----------



## Bucky T (Nov 16, 2012)

My guess is when the medics pull the poor guy out of the monkey suit, you'll be looking at life in jail or be sentenced to a few years if he survives..


----------



## Marty55 (Nov 16, 2012)

You should check out this website http://www.georgiabigfootsociety.com/ I'm sure they have all the rules and regs for bigfoot hunting in georgia... plus recipes!


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Nov 16, 2012)

shot one last year , easy to skin but a little chewy


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Nov 18, 2012)

How would you like it if someone shot your pet? If you see him please tell him that we miss him dearly and hope that he will come back home. My wife said to tell him that he can even control the TV remote.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 18, 2012)

If I ever really see one... I'm popping a cap in it! Then  a heading straight to the taxidermy... I done know how I want him mounted and everything! As far as eating one... I just ain't sure about that. They claim them bigfeets is pretty nasty smelling... worse smelling than a pole-cat...when y'all see me on the tv go ahead and pm' me and I'll give you the meat and all the lard you can render.

I ain't even sure what to call bigfoot meat... a hog is pork, and a cow is called beef, and chickens is poultry...


----------



## fishbum2000 (Nov 25, 2012)

Jeremy Wade said:


> I hunt over a pile of jack-links jerky.  Is that legal in the southern and/or northern zone(s)?



Got to find out if its non indigenous to Ga. then you should be ok.  But you might want to check about the baiting in your area.


----------



## 021 (Nov 25, 2012)

olcowman said:


> If I ever really see one... I'm popping a cap in it! Then  a heading straight to the taxidermy... I done know how I want him mounted and everything! As far as eating one... I just ain't sure about that. They claim them bigfeets is pretty nasty smelling... worse smelling than a pole-cat...when y'all see me on the tv go ahead and pm' me and I'll give you the meat and all the lard you can render.
> 
> I ain't even sure what to call bigfoot meat... a hog is pork, and a cow is called beef, and chickens is poultry...



Bork?


----------



## goastinstructor (Nov 25, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Our group usually just agrees not to shoot them unless they have at least 18" feet.



Quality Big Foot Management...


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 25, 2012)

I have seen big cats in the woods and on the sides of the road they do exist,   There aint no bigfeets out there, sorry to rain on your parades and pizz in your cornflakes.

Bunch of retarted city slickers out there lookin for a leprachaun is what that BFRO crew is.

All those folks who have seen one have seen a retarted country boy who aint got nothin better to do.


----------



## MFOSTER (Feb 5, 2013)

i believe with the thousands upon thousands of trail cams that bigfeets or black panthers would  at least went by one of them i have been hunting in ga for 40+ years and never seen anything that looked like one


----------



## Brianf (Feb 5, 2013)

Bigfeet are never spotted by someone with a gun or a decent camera. Atleast thats what I've learned from the show.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 5, 2013)

MFOSTER said:


> i believe with the thousands upon thousands of trail cams that bigfeets or black panthers would  at least went by one of them i have been hunting in ga for 40+ years and never seen anything that looked like one



I believe with the Hundreds and Hundreds of reported sightings over the last few hundred years, one of them stories is probably true.......its odds I guess.  I like mine


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 5, 2013)

Brianf said:


> Bigfeet are never spotted by someone with a gun or a decent camera. Atleast thats what I've learned from the show.



Quit thinking you are gonna learn something from the show........I am assuming you are talking about the Finding Bigfoot Show.............Just go back a page or two on the Finding Bigfoot Thread and read a few stories from the links I provided, maybe even catch a Video I Posted........
Better chance of learning from reading reports and watching this type of Video.

BTW-This is the "Is it Legal to shoot a Bigfoot in GA" Thread


----------



## olcowman (Feb 5, 2013)

Suppose you did shoot and just wound one, reckon where you'd take it? The hospital or the veterinarian?


----------



## Brianf (Feb 5, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Quit thinking you are gonna learn something from the show........I am assuming you are talking about the Finding Bigfoot Show.............Just go back a page or two on the Finding Bigfoot Thread and read a few stories from the links I provided, maybe even catch a Video I Posted........
> Better chance of learning from reading reports and watching this type of Video.
> 
> BTW-This is the "Is it Legal to shoot a Bigfoot in GA" Thread


That is why I said no one with a gun can see one. 
By the way your signature is missing something. 
"How many reports of a Bigfoot encounter must to be true". 
Kinda like your evidence of existence. I'm not convinced.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 6, 2013)

Brianf said:


> That is why I said no one with a gun can see one.
> By the way your signature is missing something.
> "How many reports of a Bigfoot encounter must to be true".
> Kinda like your evidence of existence. I'm not convinced.



 ok......................


----------



## olcowman (Feb 6, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> ok......................



He's a telling you to proof-read your sig-line...


----------



## bowbuck (Feb 14, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Suppose you did shoot and just wound one, reckon where you'd take it? The hospital or the veterinarian?



Dont be a quitter, shoot it again.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 14, 2013)

bowbuck said:


> Dont be a quitter, shoot it again.



That'd probably be a Good Idea


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2013)

Ya`ll need to read the 10 commandments of gun safety.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 20, 2013)

littlewolf said:


> Pretty sure that would get you a manslaughter charge when they got the monkey suit off him.



I saw a BF drinking a Pina Colada at Trader Vic's. His hair was perfect!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm glad this thread came up. I posted earlier in big foot encounters about my story today! I feared for my life as everything unfolded( I know some are giggling) I was doing some bigfoot calling as heard on the show when all of a sudden the woods exploded. I drew my 357 and camera at the same time. I didn't realize I had shot til this beast was dead in a instance. Hit between the eyes in blind faith. I need to learn how to control myself in a close encounter. Here is a pic of what I found!


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 20, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> I believe with the Hundreds and Hundreds of reported sightings over the last few hundred years, one of them stories is probably true.......its odds I guess.  I like mine



You know as a deer hunter I was really excited looking forward to my first kill, and as a turkey hunter I was really excited looking forward to my first kill, and in both cases I will never get to look forward to these milestones of success ever again because they have both already happened.  

You on the other hand are fortunate in that you will get to look forward to your first verified sighting of bigfoot for the rest of your life...I'm sorta jealous. 

Also, I agree with the others, you might want to proof-read your sig line.


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 21, 2013)

Aaahoo Bigfoot in Georgia 
Aaahoo Bigfoot in Georgia


----------



## elfiii (Feb 21, 2013)

Hunter0884 said:


> Aaahoo Bigfoot in Georgia
> Aaahoo Bigfoot in Georgia


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thought u might appreciate me catching that


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 22, 2013)

elfiii said:


> I saw a BF drinking a Pina Colada at Trader Vic's. His hair was perfect!


----------



## sneaking squanto (Feb 22, 2013)

nothing like an encounter with a squatch..


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 22, 2013)

sneaking squanto said:


> nothing like an encounter with a squatch..



ok, I'll Bite.........Have you had one?


----------



## chadeugene (Feb 25, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm glad this thread came up. I posted earlier in big foot encounters about my story today! I feared for my life as everything unfolded( I know some are giggling) I was doing some bigfoot calling as heard on the show when all of a sudden the woods exploded. I drew my 357 and camera at the same time. I didn't realize I had shot til this beast was dead in a instance. Hit between the eyes in blind faith. I need to learn how to control myself in a close encounter. Here is a pic of what I found!




And he happened to fall dead right on top of a corn pile!  What are the odds


----------



## joedublin (Feb 27, 2013)

Just make sure it's not a slow-brained idjit in a monkey suit BEFORE you field dress it!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 27, 2013)

I let ALL squatchs walk!


----------



## madsam (Mar 1, 2013)

Well first thing I'm doin is taking a picture and post it on
GON forum so ya'll can tell me how old it is and
if I should shoot it.They are brown(i guess) don't want
to be part of the brown is down crowd.............


----------



## riverridingjunkie (Mar 26, 2013)

Russell0331 said:


> That's what I would be afraid of....Good thing I have no intention of big foot hunting...I'm just curious about the legalities of it.



I don't think you will ever have to worry about shooting one.From what i hear they are very elusive creatures.


----------

